
The automatic text summarizer - soulcode
https://www.zanndo.com/resumeur_de_texte/index.php
======
soulcode
this nice online tool saves you time by automatically summarizing any type of
text for you and is available in both French and English. Try to see

~~~
ClassyJacket
How do you switch it to English?

~~~
soulcode
it's automatic, just copy and paste the text into the text field

